# Thousands Of Miles From Home, Tiger Gets A Significant Welcome



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

Tiger Woods let his guard down while Down Under – and his quality of play went up. It was a good week for Tiger Woods -- the man even more than the golfer. No question Woods -- despite his 2-3 record -- played well at the Presidents Cup. He was in rhythm and on balance. He picked up his tee quickly. In the Sunday singles he made big putts. He looked familiar again.

Read More Final Say: Woods Gets Significant Welcome Down Under: Golf Digest


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes it was great to see him playing some good golf again hopefully he can keep doing it back on us soil it will be good for him and the game if he can play well.


----------



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree, anyway the year is about to end, though he didn't have good games this year, He will be back hungrier for next year's tournaments.


----------

